# My very last special at the restaurant....



## ironchef (Aug 14, 2008)

Like I've mentioned in a few other threads, I'm going to be starting at a new restaurant in about a week. Tonight was my last night at the restaurant where I've been working at for the past year and a half. Eventually my goal is to hopefully open up my own place, a small (maybe 30-40 seat) restaurant focusing on seasonal, modern and contemporary food, with some molecular gastronomy thrown in. Ideally I'd like to do just different tasting menus. But that's several years down the road at least.

I wanted to bring in some halibut or Chilean sea bass but we couldn't get it for today, so I settled on salmon. LOL I guess it's fitting since I've made so many **** specials with salmon. I used the same dish that I did last week with the horseradish and panko crust, and the whole grain mustard beurre blanc. I did something different with the vegetables. I rendered down some applewood smoked lardons, then sauteed diced onion, minced garlic, fresh corn, and diced shiitake mushrooms. I then added some butter, salt, smoked paprika, and cayenne, then panned it out and chilled it. To order, it was heated and some finely diced baby bok choy was added in until just wilted. Since it was my last special, it wouldn't be complete without a foam, so I made one with a late harvest riesling. The sweetness of the foam went really well with the acidity from the horseradish and the whole grain mustard. The dish I made last week was good, but I wanted to add more sweetness to it somehow. At the next restaurant I'm going to be working at, I don't think we're going to really be able to run specials, so this might be the last one that you'll be seeing from me for awhile. So bon appetit until the next time:

*Pan Roasted Horseradish Crusted King Salmon*
_Applewood Smoked Lardons, Sweet Corn, Shiitake Mushrooms, Baby Bok Choy, Potato Puree, Whole Grain Mustard Beurre Blanc, Sweet Rielsing Emulsion_


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Yummy!!!!  I'd love to try that, Ironchef............best of luck with your new venture in life......you'll certainly be busy......


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh yummy. That sauce looks so good!

Good luck in your new venture. I hope you get a mini vacation in between now and next week and do what you enjoy - outside the kitchen.
Thanks for all your pics. I enjoy each one of them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting this IC but seriously, I can't wait that long until you post more pictures!  Life will not be the same!!!!

Good luck on your new venture - tell them that "specials" are everything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks beautiful and I know it tastes wonderful..Best of luck to you..Your pictures will be missed..Their beauty was breathtaking. Thank you
cj


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 14, 2008)

sounds like a wonderful combo of flavors, IC. I love beurre blanc... it's such a versatile vehicle for flavor. 

Did you use fresh horseradish with the panko?


----------



## pugger (Aug 14, 2008)

*Best Wishes*

Good luck to you in your new venture!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 14, 2008)

Ironchef, good luck and congratulations on having the courage to step out on your own.  We all should have that kind of confidence.  Not easy and I am truly hoping will be great success ten times over.  Working for someone else gave you the experience you needed.  Now you will be in charge. Most people go to restaurants to eat and preparing them is something they like to avoid.  So here you are, at their service and will have lot of success with your decision.  

Keep in touch and let us know how things are going.  Would be interesting to hear from someone in control.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 14, 2008)

ironchef said:


> At the next restaurant I'm going to be working at, I don't think we're going to really be able to run specials, so this might be the last one that you'll be seeing from me for awhile. So bon appetit until the next time:


 
Don't you cook at home? 

Good luck with the new job.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Don't you cook at home?


 
Maybe not.  Lots of working chefs don't.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

goodness, do I want to take care of kids after a long day at school with 3 and 4 year olds......... you hit the nail on the head, ChefJune,  I wouldn't want to cook either........  but I know that's what a lot of parents do out there........they have to......things are very different now..........I look at my 5 yr. old granddaughter and she is in the same situation.........I really do feel for all you moms and dads that have to work all day and then juggle cooking, homework, baths, and bedtime stories.......and then then the hamster wheel starts all over again the next morning.....are weekends relaxing.......I doubt it............hang in there if you can.....


----------



## ironchef (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Don't you cook at home?
> 
> Good luck with the new job.


 
I cook dinner at home once a week when I'm off. And I'll sometimes cook myself breakfast. LOL but I don't consider those specials.

The new restaurant that I'll be working at serves only different types of degustation menus (3, 4, 6, and 11 courses) so that's the reason why there probably won't be nightly specials. The menu changes I think four times a year so that will keep things interesting. I'm going in as a Chef de Tournant which basically means that I'm the floater. I have to learn all the stations and all the prep for pretty much every dish. When I staged there, the prep was pretty labor intensive so in that sense, I don't think that I'd have time to prep for any specials anyway. For the next few years I plan to jump around and work at several restaurants, then eventually take a sous position somewhere. 

Here's the menu if anyone wants to check it out: Chef Mavro


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 14, 2008)

Well good luck buddy. Learning all the positions is tough (from my experience), and thats at mediocre resteraunts. Im sure youre in for an eye opening experience.

Like the others, I am going to miss the daily specials. Youre going to have to start taking pictures of your breakfast just to give us something nice to look at !

I also plan to get a digital camera and start posting my masterpieces, but Im not IC!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 14, 2008)

Yo IC !! The Salmon looks good enough to eat!! Stay in touch man!!!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 14, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Well good luck buddy. Learning all the positions is tough (from my experience), and thats at mediocre resteraunts. Im sure youre in for an eye opening experience.


 
Yeah, it's tough because many times, the people working in that station don't prep you up so you come in and your station is empty. Hopefully that won't be the case at Chef Mavro. At the restaurant that I was just at, I was the Chef de Partie but I still did the same thing in that I worked and learned all the stations. 90% of the time I ran the dinner proteins but if someone was sick or if we were short, I would have to run apps or help out on banquets. I always have a prep system though. I go sauces, proteins, then garnishes or extras. Sauces are the biggest pain in the *** and you can't do most of them on the fly, and if you do, they might not turn out. But butchering a salmon or julienning cucumber is fine.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 14, 2008)

Where is your restaurant going to be located?  do you have building?  Boy, hope you have support to start this.  Wish you the best.


----------



## luvs (Aug 14, 2008)

ironchef, that looks great!! 

my best to you with your venture to a new job.

(i hear ya on that prep cook deal: your could be Master Chef & probably still prepping. i went from cashier to prep cook in a day at my school's restaurant, & when i was a floater at another place, i was sent to prep, same as at a french bistro i worked at & when i catered, cook again.)


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2008)

BEST valley girl voice - OMG, like, their food, like, has stuff growing on it too!!!!!!!

  It should be an easy fit!!


----------



## jkath (Aug 14, 2008)

ironchef said:


> I was the Chef de Partie



Hey, it's always a partie...erm, I mean, party when you're here

Seriously - late harvest foam?! That would make me swim out to hawaii.

I know you'll do well - you always do. Even if you can't photograph your on-the-job work, please do tell us of wonderful things you've dreamed up on your free time. When kitchenelf and I met last month, we both thought that going to a restaurant, where you were the chef, would be an amazing experience! (I also said I'd never cook for you...too intimidating!)


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 14, 2008)

> degustation menus (3, 4, 6, and 11 courses)



I'm hoping we get to see a few pictures of those.  
The best of luck to you in your new job.  I have always enjoyed your posts and pictures of the specials.  I've picked up some great tips.  The salmon looks awesome.  Thanks, and good luck, IC!  Hope you keep posting when you can.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 15, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I'm hoping we get to see a few pictures of those.
> The best of luck to you in your new job. I have always enjoyed your posts and pictures of the specials. I've picked up some great tips. The salmon looks awesome. Thanks, and good luck, IC! Hope you keep posting when you can.


 
These aren't off the current menu, but here's some pics of their dishes from previous menus:

Yahoo! Image Search Results for chef mavro


----------



## ironchef (Aug 15, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> BEST valley girl voice - OMG, like, their food, like, has stuff growing on it too!!!!!!!
> 
> It should be an easy fit!!


 
Couldn't resist huh? One day, you guys will actually taste a dish with foam and you will become a believer!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 15, 2008)

jkath said:


> Seriously - late harvest foam?! That would make me swim out to hawaii.


 
I was looking around the kitchen, and in the refer was a bottle of opened late harvest riesling from a wine tasting a couple of days ago. I just kind of laughed and said to myself, how funny would that be if I could pull this off...


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

you are too funny, IC, .....can you make pickles?  that's my comment to you leaving......pickles.........hope that all works out.....you look young so I'm sure that you gain lots from your experiences........wishing you again the best of luck and good karma..........


----------



## KissTC (Aug 15, 2008)

I am only new here...So I don't really know anyone yet...But Thanks for letting us know and sharing with us... 
Good luck...It's about time you grew some hair and got a real job!

I understand where you are going...and I wish you all the best.

....

Now...What is this diced baby bok choy all about?...Get rid of that ugly parsley or coriander, I mean what is with a single little leaf? That's not a garnish - it's an after thought! If you really must use leaves like that, at least group in 3's and cut off or hide the stems!

Leave the baby bok choy whole (cook it of course)...Place it along side the salmon. Keep your whole grain mustard sce as the bed...and honestly, I wouldn't change anything else..! Thats it...don't chop the bok choy..!

If the bok choy was whole, I would pay for it.

....

Good luck...and please lets us all know how you go in your new job.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome, Kiss, to DC.....in passing  you know, it's HIS restaurant and a lot of people happen to love diced bok choy , parsley, and coriander....me included....my hubby, too, if you eliminate the coriander but you can put it on his plate and he just won't  get offended....he just doesn't eat it.....I happen to eat parsley ---many people won't......I make baby bok choi a lot as our grocery store stocks it....I chop it up and put it in the steamer for just a few minutes......it's delicious......  IronChef has taken the time out of his busy schedule to post his recipes........I love them.......


----------



## fireweaver (Aug 15, 2008)

wow, ironchef, that does look incredible...any more details you want to share on how you got the crusting on there, exactly how you made it, etc, would be just super.  i'm going to convince my bf to attempt something similar, since it looks so amazing!

and i'm right there with jcath:  RIESLING FOAM.  OMG.  just don't think i can swim to hawaii from washington dc with any kind of quickness.

best of luck at the new gig.  their menu & wines all look heavenly!


----------



## KissTC (Aug 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Welcome, Kiss, to DC.....in passing you know, it's HIS restaurant and a lot of people happen to love diced bok choy , parsley, and coriander....me included....my hubby, too, if you eliminate the coriander but you can put it on his plate and he just won't get offended....he just doesn't eat it.....I happen to eat parsley ---many people won't......I make baby bok choi a lot as our grocery store stocks it....I chop it up and put it in the steamer for just a few minutes......it's delicious...... IronChef has taken the time out of his busy schedule to post his recipes........I love them.......


 
Thanks for the welcome.

Don't worry about the other stuff...It's all meant in jest


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck with Marvo, IC! I am sorry I missed the chance to see you at Stage.

We ate at Marvos last September and the only gripe I had was the server was too talkative...food was good and great wine list. I am sure you will fit in just fine there.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 15, 2008)

KissTC said:


> Now...What is this diced baby bok choy all about?...Get rid of that ugly parsley or coriander, I mean what is with a single little leaf? That's not a garnish - it's an after thought! If you really must use leaves like that, at least group in 3's and cut off or hide the stems!
> 
> Leave the baby bok choy whole (cook it of course)...Place it along side the salmon. Keep your whole grain mustard sce as the bed...and honestly, I wouldn't change anything else..! Thats it...don't chop the bok choy..!
> 
> If the bok choy was whole, I would pay for it.



I saw your other response above, but I'm all about discussing food. LOL there are methods to my madness... 

Many times, I try to take away some of the "guess" factor from the diner. Sometimes, when you place components on a plate that are meant to be eaten together, the guests don't eat it that way if they're not sure and they miss out on the intended flavor combinations in the dish. You actually brought up two examples of that even though you were joking. Traditionally, baby bok choy is left whole or in halves when served. The only thing is if I did that, they guest might not eat it together with the corn, lardon, and mushrooms which is what my intent was because the flavors of everything together was really good. The micro cilantro was there for garnish and for flavor. The intent of how it was garnished was so that every bite didn't have to have cilantro. You would just have periodic moments of the intense flavor. And if you didn't like cilantro, it would be easy to move to the side. Even the way the dish was sauced was intentional. Both the foam and the beurre blanc was meant to be eaten together so you get the sweet, spicy, richness, and acidity all together. 

So yeah, while it helps to put out a pretty plate, I think there should also be a structure to it so that the intended flavors can be conveyed in the best way for the guest to enjoy and experience.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Couldn't resist huh? One day, you guys will actually taste a dish with foam and you will become a believer!



I'm a believer now I can assure you!!!  And no, I couldn't resist   At least I don't call it what GB does   I know you posted somewhere here on the basics of foam - I'll have to go search.  The son of some friends of ours is "making his mark" in Savannah - he is one talented kid when it comes to cooking.  I believe you two would blow the doors off ANYPLACE!


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 29, 2008)

Wowzers... that looks amazing. I'm impressed that you came up with such a unique dish using salmon. Salmon is so overdone. It's hard to find anything new and different w/ it any more. We RARELY do salmon at the restaurant I am at. It's funny though because we'll get the odd person in who will ask us what we do in terms of salmon and I'm just like, "Uhm... well... we don't, usually." and they look at me like I am insane because we don't feature it or have it on the menu most days. 

For me, I much prefer a nice piece of halibut to salmon any day!!! But I think I'd make an exception with this dish, IC. Seriously. It looks awesome. 

~GB


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 10, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Like I've mentioned in a few other threads, I'm going to be starting at a new restaurant in about a week. Tonight was my last night at the restaurant where I've been working at for the past year and a half. Eventually my goal is to hopefully open up my own place, a small (maybe 30-40 seat) restaurant focusing on seasonal, modern and contemporary food, with some molecular gastronomy thrown in. Ideally I'd like to do just different tasting menus. But that's several years down the road at least.
> 
> I wanted to bring in some halibut or Chilean sea bass but we couldn't get it for today, so I settled on salmon. LOL I guess it's fitting since I've made so many **** specials with salmon. I used the same dish that I did last week with the horseradish and panko crust, and the whole grain mustard beurre blanc. I did something different with the vegetables. I rendered down some applewood smoked lardons, then sauteed diced onion, minced garlic, fresh corn, and diced shiitake mushrooms. I then added some butter, salt, smoked paprika, and cayenne, then panned it out and chilled it. To order, it was heated and some finely diced baby bok choy was added in until just wilted. Since it was my last special, it wouldn't be complete without a foam, so I made one with a late harvest riesling. The sweetness of the foam went really well with the acidity from the horseradish and the whole grain mustard. The dish I made last week was good, but I wanted to add more sweetness to it somehow. At the next restaurant I'm going to be working at, I don't think we're going to really be able to run specials, so this might be the last one that you'll be seeing from me for awhile. So bon appetit until the next time:
> 
> ...


IC, that couldn't be more tempting


----------

